# Hedgie Mite Treatment at home



## chrissy855

I am fairly certain my hedgehog has mites (his ears look split, he's lost a few quills and his skin looks a bit red). Is there any home treatment for mites? The only vet that treats hedgehogs is on the other side of the city, and my hedgie doesn't travel well (he gets diarrhea, poor little guy). Also, it is really cold which makes it harder to travel with a hedgehog. I have already tried a vegetable oil bath, and it didn't work. Has anything worked for you or does my hedgie have to see a vet?


----------



## emeko

If you have mites, you need to get some Revolution, which is a topical treatment. You need to get this from a vet. If you can't get your hedgie there (I can relate to having to smuggle hedgies on buses in freezing weather!) if you can get his weight somehow, your vet can get the correct dosage for you and you could just pick it up. Do you have a way to weigh him? If you have a fairly sensitive bathroom scale, you can weigh yourself, then weigh yourself holding him, and subtract to find out just the hedgehog.

In the meantime, you need to keep him and his cage very clean. I would completely empty and sterilize his cage and remove any wooden toys, as they can harbor the eggs for quite some time. Sometimes you have to completely get rid of any wood that was in the cage, because the eggs can be so hard to eradicate. 

Good luck!


----------



## strawberryfields

I'm pretty sure there aren't any foolproof home remedies. There are some people who swear up and down that an olive oil bath every day for a few days in a row will do it, but I tried it when I suspected mites and all it did was turn Rocko all yellow and slippery. :lol: 

Your best bet is to take him to the vet. Revolution is the treatment that you need to ask for, NOT the Ivermectin injection that most vets want to do. Don't let them inject anything into him. Revolution works very well. There are actually some places where it can be bought online, such as zonapet.com, but you have to err on the side of caution with that. Plus, you don't know for sure if it's mites, so a vet's visit is the best idea.


----------



## OfWordsnWonders

*Bedding*

If you have the rest of your wood bedding but it has not been used, should you throw it out?


----------



## nikki

This thread is 4 years old. Please start a new thread with your question. Thanks


----------

